# LOGO V8 Temperatursteuerung mit PT100 und Anzeige im Meldetext



## Jenni (19 April 2018)

Hallo  

Ich weiß es gibt schon ein paar Beiträge zu diesem Thema, aber vielleicht hat jemand Lust sich mal mein Programm anzusehen. 
Erstmal die Daten, habe eine LOGO 0BA8 12/24RCE und ein AM 2RTD Modul, sowie einen PT 100.

Ich bezwecke mit der Steuerung einen Thermozykler zu betreiben, folgender Ablauf: 

Mit S3 kann man den Tip Betrieb starten, danach ist es möglich den Motor und die Heizung mit Tastern anzusteuern. Entweder über "Stopp S1" oder über den PT100 (bei 57°C) wird die Heizung wieder abgeschaltet. Der Motor wird über einen Reedkontakt "Pos Wasser" nach jeder 1/4 Umdrehung gestoppt und kann dann wieder eingeschalten werden. 

Mit S2 wird Auto-Betrieb gestartet, dann soll die Heizung auf 57°C erhitzen und erst danach kann der Motor starten. Sollte aus irgendeinem Grund die Temperatur ausserhalb des Bereiches von 53-57°C liegen fährt der Motor nicht. Es werden z.b. 10 Zyklen abgefahren, dann wird der Auto-Betrieb eingestellt. In dieser Zeit wird die Heizung immer zu und abgeschaltet um die Temperatur zu halten. 

Da ich das erste mal mit einem AM2 Modul arbeite hab ich noch so meine Probleme. 
Ich verstehe z.B. nicht warum ich keine Temperatur Anzeige bekomme, scheinbar habe ich den PT100 nicht richtig im Programm benannt, bzw. nicht auf den richtigen Eingang gelegt? 
Und desweiteren habe ich Probleme mit dem Meldetext, ich wollte das die Temperatur, die abgefahrenen Zyklen und die Pausenzeit auf dem Display der LOGO angezeigt werden. 

Ich hänge mal mein Programm mit ran und hoffe jemand hat Muse mir zu helfen  

1. Bild: Programm im "urzustand" Online
2. Bild: Tipp + S5 im Online test


----------



## winnman (19 April 2018)

Meldetext wird glaube ich nur angezeigt wenn am Eingang High anliegt.

Im Online test solltest du doch Werte sehen. Da auf die Brille drücken glaub ich. Was wird da angezeigt?


----------



## GUNSAMS (19 April 2018)

Screenshots sind nicht immer aussagekräftig. Besser ist, du lädst das Programm hoch.


----------



## Jenni (19 April 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Morgen früh werde ich das Programm gleich mal hochladen. 

Ich hab das mit der Brille auch schon entdeckt, aber beim ersten Versuch hatte sie glaube ich etwas mit 50 angezeigt. Prüf das aber morgen früh gleich nochmal.


----------



## Jenni (20 April 2018)

Also... hier erstmal das Programm


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 April 2018)

winnman schrieb:


> Meldetext wird glaube ich nur angezeigt wenn am Eingang High anliegt.



Da hat er vollkommen recht. Wenn der Meldetext ständig angezeigt werden soll, musst du den EN-Eingang des Meldetexts entweder mit einem HI-Block verbinden, oder (so wie ich es gemacht habe) den EN-Eingang negieren.
Zum angezeigten Wert: Du hast den Wert des Analogeingang angezeigt. Das ist aber nur der Wert hinter dem A/D-Wandler, welcher zwischen 0 und 1000 Einheiten liegen kann. Du willst aber den Temperaturwert sehen. Deswegen skalierst du im Verstärker des analogen Schwellwertschalters mittels der Vorgabe PT100/1000.
Dadurch werden die 0 - 1000 Einheiten auf 0 - 2500 Einheiten verstärkt. Durch den Offset von -500 verschiebst du den Bereich, so das aus 0 - 2500 Einheiten dann -500 - 2000 Einheiten. Da du im Verstärker auch noch die Anzeige einer Nachkommastelle ausgewählt hast, wird dir jetzt dann ein Temperaturwert von -50,0 bis 200,0 °C angezeigt.


----------



## Jenni (20 April 2018)

Ich hab es jetzt auf meine LOGO gespielt und jetzt wird mir auch alles auf dem Display angezeigt. Das macht mir gerade richtig Freude  

Allerdings zeigt mir die LOGO immer -50°C, obwohl ich euch versichern kann das ich hier nicht sitze und im Wintermantel friere  
Meine Vermutung ist, das ich das AM2 Modul nicht richtig Adressiert habe. 

Folgendes hab ich damit getan: 
L+ und M mit dem Netzteil verbunden und an die LOGO angesteckt
PT100 wie im Handbuch beschrieben angeschlossen und auf AI3 gelegt, Wertebereich automatisch 
Noch ne Idee?


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 April 2018)

Wenn du den richtigen AI gewählt hast, bedeutet -50,0 °C Fühler- (oder Fühlerleitungs-) kurzschluss bzw. Unterbrechung.
ob du überhaupt einen analogen Wert in die LOGO! bekommst, kannst du am einfachsten am LOGO! Display feststellen.
Wenn dir der Meldetext angezeigt wird, drücke Cursor runter, bis dir Datum und Uhrzeit angezeigt werden. Jetzt Cursor solange rechts, bis dir nach den DIs und DOs die AIs angezeigt werden. Haben alle AIs den Wert 0000, liegt oben genannter Fehler vor.
Leuchtet denn am AM2 RTD Modul die RUN/STOP LED grün?


----------



## Jenni (20 April 2018)

Nee die Leuchtet Rot und die AI1 und AI1 zeigen 000002 und der Rest 000000


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 April 2018)

Jaaa, wenn die RUN/STOP LED rot leuchtet, kommuniziert das AM2 RTD Modul nicht mit dem Basismodul. Und dann kannst du auch keine Werte bekommen. Ist denn der Kontaktschieber richtig in das Basismodul eingeschoben?

Hast du nur das Basismodul und das AM2 oder sind noch mehr Module dazwischen?

Schreibe doch mal die genauen Bestellnummern vom Basismodul und vom AM2 RTD.


----------



## Jenni (20 April 2018)

Ok, das mit dem Schieber war schonmal ein guter Tipp 

BasisModul: 6ED1 052 - 1MD00 - 0BA8 
AM2 : 6ED1 055 - 1MD00 - 0BA2


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 April 2018)

Wenn du jetzt noch schaffen würdest, deine Bilder nicht auf dem Kopf hochzuladen.... 

Trotzdem kann ich erkennen dass du den PT nicht komplett richtig angeschlossen hast.
So wie ich erkennen kann, hast du einen 2-Leiter-PT. Diesen hast auf U1- und U1+ angeschlossen.  Jetzt musst du noch ein Brücke von U1- nach IC1 verdrahten, dann klappt's auch mit dem PT.....


----------



## Jenni (20 April 2018)

Ich werde es nächstes mal versuchen 

Ich hatte vorher einen 3 Leiter-PT, der ist aber scheinbar ohne Funktion. 
Hab jetzt den 2 Leiter und die Brücke und es herrschen 24,8°C  

Echt Mega!!! Vielen Dank für deine Zeit und dein Wissen!


----------



## GUNSAMS (20 April 2018)

Gern geschehen. Und ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende...


----------



## Jenni (24 April 2018)

Ich bins nochmal  

Ich komme mit meinem Programm nicht weiter, nur die Steuerung der Heizung betrachtet. 
Es gibt zwei Fälle in der die Heizung laufen soll

1. Wenn Q1 (also Tipp-Betrieb) und S5 (Heizung) betätigt werden soll die Heizung bis 57°C aufheizen und dann abschalten

2.  Wenn Q2 (Automatik-Betrieb) soll die Heizung auch bis 57°C aufheizen,  allerdings soll die Temperatur bis Ablauf der eingestellten Zyklen  (Motor) zwischen 53°C und 57°C gehalten werden, der Motor soll nur  laufen wenn die Temperatur im angegeben Bereich ist

Ich wollte das mit dem Baustein "Analoger Schwellwertschalter" realisieren, kriege es aber nicht hin. 

Anbei nochmal mein aktueller Versuch, vll hat jemand noch einen Lösungsvorschlag oder eine Idee für mich?


Hat sich erledigt!!!! Fehler selbst gefunden


----------

